# Affordable power meter



## Milzy (12 May 2017)

so I'm thinking of getting a power meter to pair with my bolt.
https://m.probikekit.co.uk/cycling-...CL604Pue69MCFdU4GwodKeoEFw&variation=11280538

Looks amazing and can swap out on all bikes


----------



## Bollo (12 May 2017)

DC Rainmaker is your friend here. Skip to the conclusions if you're not into the minutiae....

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2016/03/powerpod-depth-review.html

Make sure you know what you're buying for though!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 May 2017)

Not sure it will work on a turbo .


----------



## Bollo (12 May 2017)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Not sure it will work on a turbo .


I'm very sure it won't work on a turbo!


----------



## Cuchilo (12 May 2017)

I looked at loads over a few years and ended up going for a stages . Just saying .


----------



## zizou (12 May 2017)

A clubmate has one. It's like black magic to me but seems to work alright. I dont think changing it to different bikes is quite as straight forward as advertised though as he always seems to be doing calibration rides on strava!


----------



## windyrider (13 May 2017)

BePro, were my choice 2 years ago, pedal based. Working well and easy to swap bikes and calibrate. They are about to announce a new model in the coming weeks, which might my version cheaper and or the new model good value with new features. Might be worth a wait and see.


----------



## si_c (13 May 2017)

windyrider said:


> BePro, were my choice 2 years ago, pedal based. Working well and easy to swap bikes and calibrate. They are about to announce a new model in the coming weeks, which might my version cheaper and or the new model good value with new features. Might be worth a wait and see.


I'd happily go for a pedal based power meter, but they don't do SPD compatible pedals.


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2017)

si_c said:


> I'd happily go for a pedal based power meter, but they don't do SPD compatible pedals.


Time to switch to road pedals and get a pair of cleat protectors to walk around in??


----------



## si_c (13 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Time to switch to road pedals and get a pair of cleat protectors to walk around in??


Nah, rather not walk like I shat myself.


----------



## huwsparky (13 May 2017)

si_c said:


> I'd happily go for a pedal based power meter, but they don't do SPD compatible pedals.


If you want a power meter, pedal based systems are one of a few options.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 May 2017)

Bollo said:


> I'm very sure it won't work on a turbo!


Or on group rides


huwsparky said:


> If you want a power meter, pedal based systems are one of a few options.


All of the pedal based systems are road derived. To use SPD pedals you need a crank based system (quarq/rotor/power2max etc) or a crank arm based system (4iiii/stages etc)

Basically, if you're serious about training with power - use hardware that actually measures your output. A wee box with a hole in it to catch wind is not doing that


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Or on group rides


Why not?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why not?


Wind


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

As ever, the inevitable/obvious questions: what are you trying to achieve and why?


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2017)

I'm interested in some review of the Avio PM, its £250 and British made. http://cycling.avio.mobi/?page_id=2416


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 May 2017)

https://www.evanscycles.com/stages-shimano-105-5800-g2-EV261153

I've used these, they are very good, and don't rape your bank account too much.


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2017)

After great c.c advice I'm going for a stages system as I'm saving for the Kickr turbo. Also draughting may effect air flow on the original device.
Thanks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Wind


That's not an answer. It should work equally well in a group, in a headwind, in still conditions. How well that is, I don't know.

It's an interesting conept that I've followed since the ibike incarnation. All power meters measure output indirectly, and use a model to estimate results, whether from strain gauges or the multiple factors this measures.

I'd consider one if I had any interest in my power output, but I don't. So I won't.


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's not an answer. It should work equally well in a group, in a headwind, in still conditions. How well that is, I don't know.



Drafting someone in a group is the issue, so it is not going to work well in a group situation, for that reason.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

S-Express said:


> Drafting someone in a group is the issue, so it is not going to work well in a group situation, for that reason.


That's still no answer. Why should it be an issue? Genuine question. Airflow is reduced and power requirement is reduced commensurately.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's still no answer. Why should it be an issue? Genuine question. Airflow is reduced and power requirement is reduced commensurately.


It's not an issue. The power you produce ( cadence x torque ) can easily be kept constant, draught or no draught. The difference will be an increase in speed at the same power, with a draught.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

I can see that group riding, or headwind riding would be an issue for a similar device that modelled power output from rolling resistance, incline and speed, but not airflow.

Not that it's of any real interest to me beyond idle curiosity.


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's still no answer. Why should it be an issue? Genuine question. Airflow is reduced and power requirement is reduced commensurately.



Because the device relies on airflow to measure. If it isn't getting the airflow, it won't be measuring correctly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

S-Express said:


> Because the device relies on airflow to measure. If it isn't getting the airflow, it won't be measuring correctly.


You don't seem to have understood how it works.


----------



## User33236 (13 May 2017)

zizou said:


> A clubmate has one. It's like black magic to me but seems to work alright. I dont think changing it to different bikes is quite as straight forward as advertised though as he always seems to be doing calibration rides on strava!


I have one and use it across two bikes. Was a bit of a pain setting the two up but once done swap to and fro easily.


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> You don't seem to have understood how it works.



There's very little not to understand. The device relies on changes in wind speed and air pressure to measure power - both of which will be affected if you are riding behind someone, or in a group.

Although if you aren't riding in a group, then it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## User33236 (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's not an answer. It should work equally well in a group, in a headwind, in still conditions. How well that is, I don't know.
> 
> It's an interesting conept that I've followed since the ibike incarnation. All power meters measure output indirectly, and use a model to estimate results, whether from strain gauges or the multiple factors this measures.
> 
> I'd consider one if I had any interest in my power output, but I don't. So I won't.


I set mine up, temporarily, on my bike with a Stages PM and went for a group ride with my CC. Figures from both meters and head units were very very similar.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2017)

S-Express said:


> There's very little not to understand. The device relies on changes in wind speed and air pressure to measure power - both of which will be affected if you are riding behind someone, or in a group.


And, amazingly enough, the power requirement changes in these circumstances. So the measured airflow remains valid. Just as it would for a solo rider with a tailwind. Measuring changed airflow in changed circumstances and adjusting the estimated power accordingly is the whole point.

Whether it works will depend on the models they use, but there's no fundamental reason why it shouldn't.


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> And, amazingly enough, the power requirement changes in these circumstances. So the measured airflow remains valid.



The measured airflow is corrupted by the rider in front. Basic physics dictates that it cannot remain valid for that simple reason.


----------



## Milzy (13 May 2017)

It's year 7 science.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> The measured airflow is corrupted by the rider in front. Basic physics dictates that it cannot remain valid for that simple reason.



I think perhaps you're missing an element here, it's not just about airflow. AFAIK the Powerpod also uses your existing cadence and speed sensors and it's own acceleration and inclination sensors. When airflow (i.e. drag) is reduced due to draughting that will be a valid data stream for the overall power calculation.


----------



## BmthBloke (26 Jul 2017)

I was looking for a power meter this year and couldn't justify the amount of money they cost. Looking at the DCR site review it suggested that the PowerPod worked within a few percent of much more expensive units. I purchased the PP and have been very happy. 

Switching between bikes is very straight forward. It uses the serial numbers of the ANT+ units to realise it's moved bike. Each bike will have it's own profile within the unit, which is viewable in the software. Very straight forward unless of course you move the ANT+ units between bikes.

The Isaac software has an option for Turbo Trainer so the unit should work on a TT. I have never used it on a TT, as I have a smart one with a powermeter, however questions posted on the PP forum suggest it does work. As an aside when you import a ride it tries to detect drafting and asks you to confirm if it took place, so these is some intelligence. Drafting/wind will effect every powermeter to either make you a cycling god or cycling gimp. The PP is wind aware and you can see whether you're in a head/tail wind from the software. You should be able to download the Isaac software and the forum has a few people posting their rides for verification when means you could look at a real ride and see what is reported and how it looks.

Another unit to look at is from ZWATT who appear to have a reasonably priced left/right power meter. They are a KickStarter effort so not 100% sure of availability etc etc, but if I was buying now, I'd look into them.


----------



## MichaelO (1 Aug 2017)

BmthBloke said:


> I was looking for a power meter this year and couldn't justify the amount of money they cost. Looking at the DCR site review it suggested that the PowerPod worked within a few percent of much more expensive units. I purchased the PP and have been very happy.


I've been toying with a power meter for years, but have always been put off by the price. The PowerPod reads pretty well - certainly the accuracy, compared to other power meters. Very tempted.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2017)

I did my fist small test of it last weekend and the numbers were very similar to what I get on my other bike with a Stages unit. I'll be giving it a much more detailed test this weekend. The whole business of 'out and back' calibration etc takes about half an hour
otherwise setup was easy.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Aug 2017)

I would be interested in getting some opinions of people on the PowerPod, especially people who have other power meters to compare against. Zwatt worries me as it is not actually very cheap as you need to pay a monthly fee for 24 months.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be interested in getting some opinions of people on the PowerPod, especially people who have other power meters to compare against. Zwatt worries me as it is not actually very cheap as you need to pay a monthly fee for 24 months.



I'm hardly an expert (or even an informed amateur!) on power but I'm happy to report back with a comparison to the Stages single crank (v2) that I use on the other bike. Sunday's ride will have a bit of everything, hills (lots), wind and some group riding. Should be an interesting test.


----------



## S-Express (3 Aug 2017)

Comparing to a Stages is not going to be a good comparison, IMO. The important issues for any PM are reliability and consistency, so I'd be more interested in how reliable the Powerpod was, and what, if any fluctuations in power it was giving over time.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Aug 2017)

S-Express said:


> Comparing to a Stages is not going to be a good comparison, IMO. The important issues for any PM are reliability and consistency, so I'd be more interested in how reliable the Powerpod was, and what, if any fluctuations in power it was giving over time.



I'll be keeping an eye on my regular sections to compare the data over time. It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> How did it go? Just idle curiosity.



It's very consistent. Ties in well with my perceived effort, wind direction etc.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pleased to hear it.
> 
> I'm not actually in the market for a power meter. It's just that this solution has always struck me as a neat and interesting approach - provided they can actually make it work.



I'm sure for the really serious riders they're too much of a compromise but for me I'm finding it very useful and easy to use.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jan 2019)

I just ordered the Avio, at £149 for a fitted crank based system I could not resist. @HLaB how are you getting on with yours?


----------



## HLaB (1 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I just ordered the Avio, at £149 for a fitted crank based system I could not resist. @HLaB how are you getting on with yours?


The after sales is great, I initially had a problem with the lbs fit and they fixed it ASAP. After that I found it to react exactly as per my other power meter (a Be Pro S) but seemed to be influenced more by temperature change outdoors and would start a turbo session as either 15-20w lower or 15-20w higher or exactly the same as the Be Pro S. It may be the Be Pro S that's varying (and the avio consistent). Avio didn't think that outdoors was right so they've swapped it for a fresh install. Ive only used it once since on the turbo (waiting for better weather but avoiding the turbo) and it reacted perfectly in unison with the Be Pro S but about 15-20w lower (I hope its consistent the next time I use it) and I hope its ok outdoors too.


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Jan 2019)

I will have to research these Avio PM


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jan 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> I will have to research these Avio PM



https://www.avio.mobi/store/retrofit-service/
Code to use: PowerSenseFFS149

I am not sure how long the code will last for, it was supposed to be for Black Friday. There are two ‘items’ you can order for factory fit, only one of them will work out at £149 after the code. One hiccup for me, the app to calibrate is Android only at the moment although you can zero on a Garmin. I guess the iOS app will come when the add the Bluetooth support,which is supposed to be coming.

This is the best thread I can find so far, most peoples problems seem to be with people who self installed. https://forum.trainerroad.com/t/avio-powersense-powermeter-owner-first-impression/5905/13


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> https://www.avio.mobi/store/retrofit-service/
> Code to use: PowerSenseFFS149
> 
> I am not sure how long the code will last for, it was supposed to be for Black Friday. There are two ‘items’ you can order for factory fit, only one of them will work out at £149 after the code. One hiccup for me, the app to calibrate is Android only at the moment although you can zero on a Garmin. I guess the iOS app will come when the add the Bluetooth support,which is supposed to be coming.
> ...



Thanks for this, I'm Android user only


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I just ordered the Avio, at £149 for a fitted crank based system I could not resist. @HLaB how are you getting on with yours?


Today was the first time for a while that I've used it outdoors since the factory fit. I've not looked at the charts yet but I'd guess the watts(average & maximum) are on a par with my perceived effort today.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> Today was the first time for a while that I've used it outdoors since the factory fit. I've not looked at the charts yet but I'd guess the watts(average & maximum) are on a par with my perceived effort today.



I am having a nightmare with mine, the results are wildly different from my Tacx Neo. I am working with Avio, but no breakthrough yet after a couple of months.


----------



## Milzy (23 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I am having a nightmare with mine, the results are wildly different from my Tacx Neo. I am working with Avio, but no breakthrough yet after a couple of months.


After research no way would I buy one. Not even if it was £50. 
You have to weigh every last jelly baby. Total joke. 
Nothing is more accurate than a Garmin Neo.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I am having a nightmare with mine, the results are wildly different from my Tacx Neo. I am working with Avio, but no breakthrough yet after a couple of months.


I would say my first ones were pretty poor, it reacted good but was wildy affected by temp change and either record superhuman or barely above 0w. Touch wood they have sorted it out with a factory install 90 miles isn't really anything to draw a good conclusion from. I hope a small UK firm can crack the market :-/


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2019)

Ive got one, and whilst I understand it has a accuracy which isnt the best. All I want it for is to track a climbing number compared to my HR. If it jumps all over the place, it will go in the bin.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2019)

I do have hopes for it to be resolved as they have admitted that they have a batch issue to do with power management. I know that there are some satisfied users out there, but maybe they don’t have anything to compare to.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I do have hopes for it to be resolved as they have admitted that they have a batch issue to do with power management. I know that there are some satisfied users out there, but maybe they don’t have anything to compare to.



Which batch early or later design?


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Which batch early or later design?



Mine was delivered early January. I don't know how true it all is as it is not a case of drop outs, just under-reading by quite a high percentage, although at low wattage it over-reads.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Rode again with it today and figures are on par with my perceived effort (which was minimal with a few burst) and it seems consistent despite temperature changes. It definitely seems better than the original bike shop fit. Its maybe a bit low but Id rather that than it masks my indoor power training done with BeProS pedals.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Mine was delivered early January. I don't know how true it all is as it is not a case of drop outs, just under-reading by quite a high percentage, although at low wattage it over-reads.


That sounds exactly what I was finding with the original lbs fit.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> That sounds exactly what I was finding with the original lbs fit.



So was it replaced at the factory or just recalibrated?


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> So was it replaced at the factory or just recalibrated?


Initially reacalibrated but when I said it was still not right they (Shai) quickly offered to do a bran new install in the factory.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> Initially reacalibrated but when I said it was still not right they (Shai) quickly offered to do a bran new install in the factory.



Mine has already been back to the factory for another calibration, at one point they said they could replace the internals, but they have gone quiet on that recently.


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2019)

Hopefully this is a sign they are getting it right at Avio. My first lbs fit was terrible but the replacement factory fit pm after a few rides seems good #FingersCrossed


View: https://youtu.be/Ak674lvPpNE


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2019)

HLaB said:


> Hopefully this is a sign they are getting it right at Avio. My first lbs fit was terrible but the replacement factory fit pm after a few rides seems good #FingersCrossed
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Ak674lvPpNE




I see it more as marketing, as clearly they don't have it right for everyone.


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I see it more as marketing, as clearly they don't have it right for everyone.


They definitely didn't have it right for me initially either but my last few rides have been stable after they fitted a completely new unit whereas before it was varying wildly #FingerCrossed :-/


----------



## viniga (19 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be interested in getting some opinions of people on the PowerPod, especially people who have other power meters to compare against. Zwatt worries me as it is not actually very cheap as you need to pay a monthly fee for 24 months.



I used a PowerPod, in hindsight it was the wrong choice for me. It might be fine for others though and so I now have a second hand one for sale if anyone is interested:

PROS

Accurate power in most conditions including drafting (see below)
Cheap
Transferable between bikes
The data it gathers is really interesting, esp on how wind affects your ride
CONS

Calibration is fiddly and you need speed and cadence sensors for it to work. (If you set it up on a single bike this is a one-off)
If you pedal whilst going downhill power is off
 Wind port can be blocked by rain and road crud in which case power is off
I live in the West Coast of Scotland, wanted power figures for both a road and TT bike and so I was doing a lot of calibration rides and I was only going to get good consistent power readings when it was dry...

PM me if you fancy one!

Vince


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Mar 2019)

HLaB said:


> They definitely didn't have it right for me initially either but my last few rides have been stable after they fitted a completely new unit whereas before it was varying wildly #FingerCrossed :-/



Any update on your Avio experiences? I'm looking at potentially buying two units, one for each of my 'nice' road bikes. Should I hold fire?


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Any update on your Avio experiences? I'm looking at potentially buying two units, one for each of my 'nice' road bikes. Should I hold fire?


The factory fitted new unit seems to be a lot more stable and gives me the power readings I would expect. My first unit was all over the place but given my new experiences I may think about getting another one for my dura ace crank. The current one is on an Ultegra crank and the bike tart in me dislikes the non match with the dura ace Crankset


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Mar 2019)

HLaB said:


> The factory fitted new unit seems to be a lot more stable and gives me the power readings I would expect. My first unit was all over the place but given my new experiences I may think about getting another one for my dura ace crank. The current one is on an Ultegra crank and the bike tart in me dislikes the non match with the dura ace Crankset



Funny you should say that but I've got an R8000 and an R9100 to fit them to  So you would suggest getting them fitted by Avio rather than going down the self-install route?

I have also heard that they dont like moisture, have you used yours in the rain at all?


----------



## huwsparky (19 Mar 2019)

viniga said:


> I used a PowerPod, in hindsight it was the wrong choice for me. It might be fine for others though and so I now have a second hand one for sale if anyone is interested:
> 
> PROS
> 
> ...


You've definitely done a good sell on that!


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Funny you should say that but I've got an R8000 and an R9100 to fit them to  So you would suggest getting them fitted by Avio rather than going down the self-install route?
> 
> I have also heard that they dont like moisture, have you used yours in the rain at all?


My first install was a bike shop and that install was all over the place, superman when soft pedalling, 0w when pedalling hard. The temperature really affected it. This factory fitted unit seems to be more stable, when there's a big change in temperature it seems to zero offset faster (to read >0 and normal) and I've had none of the crazy superman numbers. Yes I would recommend factory fit its not much more if I recall and the communication with Shai seems good.
I've never been in torrential rain to cause a problem. The company started making power meters for rowing so hopefully they've got a history of getting them wet.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Mar 2019)

I still don’t have my Avio problem sorted. Avio are aware of the issue and have gone very quiet on me. I may stump up for Garmin Vector pedals so at least I can switch between bikes.


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I still don’t have my Avio problem sorted. Avio are aware of the issue and have gone very quiet on me. I may stump up for Garmin Vector pedals so at least I can switch between bikes.


Not good news at all. The vectors reportly had a lot of problems too, my mate included who sent them back, hopefully being a big company they are sorted now. My leaning when I was asked about them at the time of his failure however, was to the Assimoa and, touch wood, I haven't heard of a problem about them.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Mar 2019)

HLaB said:


> Not good news at all. The vectors reportly had a lot of problems too, my mate included who sent them back, hopefully being a big company they are sorted now. My leaning when I was asked about them at the time of his failure however, was to the Assimoa and, touch wood, I haven't heard of a problem about them.



I get a very healthy discount with Garmin, so am definitely leaning that way. As I understand it, they finally fixed the battery door problem after attempt 3, it is a shame it took so long though.


----------



## huwsparky (20 Mar 2019)

HLaB said:


> Not good news at all. The vectors reportly had a lot of problems too, my mate included who sent them back, hopefully being a big company they are sorted now. My leaning when I was asked about them at the time of his failure however, was to the Assimoa and, touch wood, I haven't heard of a problem about them.


I'm probably going to get the Assioma's too. Don't want to risk getting the Garmin's as like you say there's known issues that you'd be 'hoping' that have been sorted. Kind of shocking that a company like Garmin have so many issues but hey ho. My G2 stages is still going strong after 3 years but running different cranks on my TT bike is forcing my hand.

@Milkfloat - the Assioma UNO's are available for £360 if purchased with the discount code through DCR's web site. I don't think I'd risk the Garmin's personally at any money.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Mar 2019)

huwsparky said:


> @Milkfloat - the Assioma UNO's are available for £360 if purchased with the discount code through DCR's web site. I don't think I'd risk the Garmin's personally at any money.



I can get the Garmin Vectors even cheaper and hate the pods on the Assioma, so I am still on the fence, but yes it would be a bit of a gamble.


----------



## huwsparky (20 Mar 2019)

That sounds like a good deal if you get a good set. I do agree on the looks, the Assioma's don't look as good as the Vectors.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Mar 2019)

I've bitten the bullet and ordered an Avio after a long chat with Shai. I'm having it factory installed as I'm told a lot of the issues come through the self or dealer installation process. Apparently the construction of the factory unit is also different, this is the info I was given - 

"When we fit it, we bind the strain gauge to the crank, and then build the unit onto it. When people fit it themselves, they attach a silver shiny shim to the crank with all components inside already working and together. The strain gauge is attached to this shim."

So I'll get one on the Ultegra crank and, if results are good, I will get a second one on the dura ace crank 

Thanks for everyone's input, some really useful info.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Mar 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I've bitten the bullet and ordered an Avio after a long chat with Shai. I'm having it factory installed as I'm told a lot of the issues come through the self or dealer installation process. Apparently the construction of the factory unit is also different, this is the info I was given -
> 
> "When we fit it, we bind the strain gauge to the crank, and then build the unit onto it. When people fit it themselves, they attach a silver shiny shim to the crank with all components inside already working and together. The strain gauge is attached to this shim."
> 
> ...



Good luck! My suggestion is to compare it to some other known sources of power. Mine is still a random number generator, despite factory fitting.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Good luck! My suggestion is to compare it to some other known sources of power. Mine is still a random number generator, despite factory fitting.



I'll pop it on the turbo bike for a few trial runs before I take it out on the road. I've got a kickr 2018 so should be fairly accurate, itll be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Apr 2019)

I got my crank back today, not had much of a chance to play with it yet but I've paired the PowerSense with my Karoo... Hopefully tomorrow I will get a chance to pop the crank on the turbo bike and see if I'm getting accurate figures from it  If so I'll put it on the Bianchi and run it for a while. All being well I'll send off the Bianchi's crank to have one fitted to that too. If mine also turns out to be a random number generator I will explore other options


----------



## HLaB (6 Apr 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I got my crank back today, not had much of a chance to play with it yet but I've paired the PowerSense with my Karoo... Hopefully tomorrow I will get a chance to pop the crank on the turbo bike and see if I'm getting accurate figures from it  If so I'll put it on the Bianchi and run it for a while. All being well I'll send off the Bianchi's crank to have one fitted to that too. If mine also turns out to be a random number generator I will explore other options


Touch wood, with this factory fitted PowerSense the figures seem nice and consistent and reflect my effort. On my last ton it was dropping out a bit into a strong cold head wind but a change of batteries it reading sensibly again. Im using it on an Ultegra crank arm which I had but subsequently got hold of 2nd hand dura ace so being a bike tart I may get one put on the matching dura ace arm


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Apr 2020)

Thought I'd update this thread as I've finally given up on the powersense. After initial success I ordered a second unit which was factory fitted to my dura ace crank arm. This unit never worked properly displaying various faults. Almost as soon as I'd ordered it the first unit started playing up. Both have been back and forth multiple times and tweaked or replaced and the dura ace crankarm is now looking decidedly second hand. I've decided to request a full refund for both and have just bought a gen3 stages lh ultegra power meter. Once I get the refund through I'll buy a dura ace stages crank to fit to the other bike. Its a shame they haven't sorted them as other people still seem to get on OK with them but there you go


----------



## HLaB (6 Apr 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> Though I'd update this thread as I've finally given up on the powersense. After initial success I ordered a second unit which was factory fitted to my dura ace crank arm. This unit never worked properly displaying various faults. Almost as soon as I'd ordered it the first unit started playing up. Both have been back and forth multiple times and tweaked or replaced and the dura ace crankarm is now looking decidedly second hand. I've decided to request a full refund for both and have just bought a gen3 stages lh ultegra power meter. Once I get the refund through I'll buy a dura ace stages crank to fit to the other bike. Its a shame they haven't sorted them as other people still seem to get on OK with them but there you go


A real pity, mine has been ok since they done a factory refit last March. Ran pretty sensibly through winter which given the previous unit I wasn't hopefully of. I bought it just before I was offered 2nd hand dura ace so I'm running a dura ace crank with an ultegra left arm. I was thinking about getting another for my unused dura ace arm :-/


----------

